# Canada UKC Fun Show July 17, 2010 Kelowna BC Pic Heavy



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone!! Got back last night late  Saturday was an awesome day  I got to meet Cheryl Caragan  Who was judging conformation what an amazing lady! Who also helped me out with a ton of showing tips  Also met Cindy from cdpits who was judging the weight pull and she loved Melody :woof: Also Melody won the Most Weight Pulled at 2930 lbs  SOOO proud of her it was her first weight pull ever  Yuna also took second in 50lbs class at 1200lbs  Melody took first in the 50 lbs class  Melody and Kratos also took a second place for Conformation each in their classes beat by some beautiful dogs :clap: It was a great day out with some great people  A friend of mine her boyfriend's 8 yr old male took best in show :woof: it was a great time  Sadly my camera died before the conformation so I don't have any pictures of that  but I do have of all the dogs in the weightpull and a video of each of my girls on their last pulls 
Miss Mel after her first pull 








Miss Yuna getting ready 








And PULL!








Melody getting ready








And WORK








More of Melody 
























Me and Melody waiting for the bricks to be stacked 








Buddy at the show Shane his girl Kush 
















Shane's Diesel








































Bree's Isabelle
















Sean's Olde English Bulldog (Sadly I can't remember his name!) 
































Sean's Olde Brutus 
















Arnold from Calgary AB his dog Moses
















Toxic Kennels Jesabelle great little game bitch  loved her! she took Pound 4 pound!
















Another great bitch from Toxic Kennels Rio! 

















Now the videos 
Melody!








Yuna!









And now everyone with their Ribbons :woof: :clap:















]

















So proud  Thanks for looking!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

UG sorry vids didn't load I'll put em on youtube instead lol then link


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pics! Looks like a good time

Ive been thinking about getting Enzo into weight pulling again now that he is a year old. He showed a lot of interest when I had him on the training harness but I dont have that much free time anymore


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx for the pics! That last one is fabulous!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love that last one too.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Holly and Rudy! I call that SQUIREL! lol (can't spell lol) 

I love Weightpull Nate  Its worth the time if you can put in Yuna hardly has any training I just pulled her for fun and she didn't do great lol but she had fun  You don't need to put in a TON of time if its just for fun even ten minutes a day of drag weight its good for training its all about how much the dog is willing to do for you Melody has no end to pleasing me she wants to hear me with my happy voice thats why she did so well!! Even her breeder said that if she didn't have the love for me she did then she never would have pulled half of what she did nor beat two game girls! But if you have the time to put in even ten minutes every other day and do one pull every year you would have lots of fun :woof: I know we do but we do an hour or more of work a day but Yuna won't pull again I learned she really does not like it lol nor has the want to work for me but I can't wait for the next pull and kratos' first pull because he's like Mel just wants to make mom happy  I love this breed!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

We are just really starting to work weight pull its a lot of fun. But guys make it look so easy. I get more tired than the dogs.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol my butt hurt for two days after the pull LOL! The bending over and up and down its hard on me too lol Melody never panted once lol Mom was hurting though lol


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

MwAHAH got it to work lol this is Mel's Last pull that day at 2930lbs

And below is Yuna's Last Willing pull lol she quit on her next one lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics!Your dogs are so beautiful!Congrats on the showings!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Dixie!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

> ]


OOh, look how purdy!  Congrats! I've never met Cheryl or Cindy, but i wish to do so one day


----------



## MeganFex (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow beautiful dogs. I'm only 2 and a half hours from Kelowna BC. Didn't know they held shows like this so close to me, but then again I never looked into it! It would be so fun to go to one!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Bittersweet  Those ladies are awesome and have so much knowledge! I couldn't stay for the big dinner roast but I wish I could have to just talk to them more 

Hey megan add me on facebook and the next show they have I'll send you an invite there is a club there and they are now sanctioned and will be having a few shows a year they send me an invite to every one  there is also shows out on the coast with ADBA the one in Kelowna is UKC. My name is Jaida Cooper.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures and congrats on your dogs performance's thats great! Cheryl said it was nice to meet you and that she thinks my boy will be in good hands!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Jaida, Congrats! and like everyone said, your pups look great You are a real credit to this breed. BTW, Canada sure looks scenic


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, is there a log in for the videos? they say private and I would love to see them working! lol


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol thanks Lisa! I'm really happy to have met Cheryl I can't wait to see her again in August  Thanks so much Saint!! I love my dogs and I want them to be the best for the breed to show everyone wrong!  And sorry ames I'll fix that lol Not used to youtube and still learning it


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay all vids should work now


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics and vids  Congrats on the wins they all look beautiful


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks so much Krystal!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

How much weight do these dogs usually pull? Is there a record that has been set and what is it?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

My friends dog did 5900lbs last year I'm not sure what the track's most weight is All I know is mel did most weight that weekend out which I'm totally proud of her for being she's quite a few pounds over weight and she never quit I was the one who decided she had enough and would hurt herself due to being out of shape. All the dogs there did about what they usually do except the two game breds have pulled alot more before I can't remember how much but it was just too hot for them and the track was sticking due to the heat.
A friend of mine also has the strongest dog award from the aapba he still has not been beat he pulled over 7000lbs. he's an amazing puller that was in Washington State


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> My friends dog did 5900lbs last year I'm not sure what the track's most weight is All I know is mel did most weight that weekend out which I'm totally proud of her for being she's quite a few pounds over weight and she never quit I was the one who decided she had enough and would hurt herself due to being out of shape. All the dogs there did about what they usually do except the two game breds have pulled alot more before I can't remember how much but it was just too hot for them and the track was sticking due to the heat.
> A friend of mine also has the strongest dog award from the aapba he still has not been beat he pulled over 7000lbs. he's an amazing puller that was in Washington State


wow, I am amazed!! I'd never have guessed it to be that much.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks Copper  I love weightpull its all about drive and a will to please the owner. Melody proves she has the will to please and has always had the drive there to do anything but to not quit made me soo happy .


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Someone might know for sure but isn't the current record around 11,000? remember dogs pulling that weight are bigger though.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I know the overall UKC WP record is around 11, 000 lbs not sure the size of the dog though at all. I'll put some research into this


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awesome job, I can't believe how well she did for her first time! 

What/where is the show in August? I am here in WA and would love to possibly attend a local (ish) show this year!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks! I was completly shocked by how well she did and soo proud! The August one is in Mission, BC.


----------

